# Frohe Weihnachten!



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2005)

Wir von computerbetrug.de/dialerschutz.de wünschen allen Besuchern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
Das, was wir den DoS-Verursachern wünschen, können wir aufgrund der NUB leider hier nicht schreiben, aber zumindest sind wir erreichbar.
Habt ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und genießt die Feiertage!


----------



## sturmbringer (25 Dezember 2005)

Nett gesagt!

Dem schliesse ich mich an ... 

Hoffe nur das Antispam auch bald wieder Up ist ... 


und nen guten Rutsch 
.... wenn es das in dieser Matrix ueberhaupt noch gibt 

 i "took" the red pill ....


----------



## Axiom (26 Dezember 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und genießt die Feiertage!



Vielen Dank, wünsche ich euch auch. Immer wieder schön, Menschen zu finden, welche den XXXX ....  _(Alle erdenklich schlechten Fantasieausdrücke passen schon)_ von Spammern, Betrügern und Mugos stets ordentlich die Tour vermiesen.


----------

